# Salutations



## Oorgle (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have been reading all your posts for a while now, but I just registered. I should be getting my first mantis pet in the mail later today. It's an L2 Giant Asian Praying Mantis.


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, I hope u like your new pet!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome! Are you planning to get more?


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 23, 2007)

welcome!!! 8)


----------

